# Liberty Science Center Gala 2012 honoring Erno Rubik



## Bob (Mar 24, 2012)

I will be meeting Erno Rubik on April 27 where he will be honored by the Liberty Science Center at their biggest fundraiser of the year. They asked me to get the word out and give this thing some hype. I suppose they are still selling tickets, but prices are pretty steep as shown on the page below. David Blaine will also be performing at the gala. I have also been told that the working $2.5 million cube will be there on display.

http://gala.lsc.org/


----------



## RNewms27 (Mar 24, 2012)

It's nice, but I would rather buy a computer than waltz around those guys like a tourist for a few hours


----------



## cookieyo145 (Mar 24, 2012)

Won't he be at the science expo?


----------



## Mikel (Mar 24, 2012)

I wonder if David Blaine will incorporate the Rubik's cube in his performance?


----------



## Kian (Mar 24, 2012)

Mikel said:


> I wonder if David Blaine will incorporate the Rubik's cube in his performance?


 
Not sure, but there will be some cubing going on, we can promise you.


----------



## HelpCube (Mar 24, 2012)

This sounded awesome, but lolprices. Cheapest ticket is 650 dollars?? I don't think many cubers will be there.


----------



## Bob (Mar 24, 2012)

Mikel said:


> I wonder if David Blaine will incorporate the Rubik's cube in his performance?


 
He might. He can solve it.


----------



## Kian (Mar 24, 2012)

Bob said:


> He might. He can solve it.


 
I hear he prefers Magic, though.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 24, 2012)

If only I lived in the US and had loads of money laying around


----------



## Mikel (Mar 25, 2012)

Bob said:


> He might. He can solve it.



That would be awesome! I have always loved his work. Too bad about the prices it would be fun to see him perform live.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 25, 2012)

Bob should get a picture of him and David and put it on his website. Two kinds of cube whiz.

Btw I just checked whiz on urbandictionary and it starts with _"1)Proper abbreviation for wizard or wizzard is Whiz, as in Robert AKA *Bob*.."_.


----------



## Bob (Mar 25, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Bob should get a picture of him and David and put it on his website. Two kinds of cube whiz.



Like this one?



Spoiler


----------



## Stefan (Mar 25, 2012)

Whaaaa? Why did I never hear about that? Where/why did you meet?


----------



## Bob (Mar 25, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Whaaaa? Why did I never hear about that? Where/why did you meet?


 
He contacted me a couple years ago and I taught him how to solve the cube. I was also able to get him to come to my school and do magic for the kids. It was pretty cool.


----------



## samchoochiu (Mar 25, 2012)

erno rubik is a "giant of science"???
he made a puzzle.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 25, 2012)

Bob said:


> He contacted me a couple years ago and I taught him how to solve the cube. I was also able to get him to come to my school and do magic for the kids. It was pretty cool.



That does sound cool, yes. How good was/is he (with the cube)? I didn't find any video of him cubing...



samchoochiu said:


> erno rubik is a "giant of science"???
> he made a puzzle.


 
You must have missed the "engineering and design" part. But no worries, happens to all of us who don't read the second half of a sentence.


----------



## Bob (Mar 25, 2012)

Stefan said:


> That does sound cool, yes. How good was/is he (with the cube)? I didn't find any video of him cubing...


 
He learned pretty quickly. His memory was pretty impressive as he was able to memorize algorithms and move on very quickly. He refused to write anything down because once I showed him a few times, he said he wouldn't forget it.


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Lol, I opened this expecting a comp. (liberty science center) I clearly do not know what a gala is!


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 25, 2012)

Not sure if tthey will sell many tickets.


----------



## Bob (Mar 25, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Not sure if tthey will sell many tickets.


 
I think they'll do just fine. Their target audience is not speedcubers--it's a fundraiser for the science center. Most of the attendees will be philanthropists, scientists, etc. Last year, they brought in over $1 million. If you look at the contributors this year on the page, it already shows somebody paid $100,000. Several others have paid $50k, $25k, etc.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Mar 26, 2012)

way too expensive wish i could meet Erno Rubik


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 26, 2012)

Bob said:


> I think they'll do just fine. Their target audience is not speedcubers--it's a fundraiser for the science center. Most of the attendees will be philanthropists, scientists, etc. Last year, they brought in over $1 million. If you look at the contributors this year on the page, it already shows somebody paid $100,000. Several others have paid $50k, $25k, etc.


 I guess it's New Jersey...


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 26, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> I guess it's New Jersey...


 
You obviously have no understanding of how this works. Rich people give to charity. LSC is a hop, skip, and a jump from NYC, one of the largest concentrations of wealthy people in the world. Now lets say some of these people wanted to donate to a place that helped introduce science to kids all around the NYC Metropolitan area. Where would be a better place than to donate to LSC? These people are not your every day mom and dad, they are people who make millions and millions of dollars a year.


----------



## RNewms27 (Mar 26, 2012)

Trust me our state is poor. It mostly comes from NY.


----------



## Kian (Mar 26, 2012)

RNewms27 said:


> Trust me our state is poor. It mostly comes from NY.


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._states_by_income

Try again.


----------



## RNewms27 (Mar 26, 2012)

Kian said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._states_by_income
> 
> Try again.


 Income doesn't track how much money is available. It is expensive to live here, therefore excess money is nonexistent.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 26, 2012)

Both Kian and I have grown up in NJ, and Kian still lives there. We are well aware of the affluence of the majority of people who live in NJ. And if you think its more expensive to live in NJ than it is in Manhattan, you have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Apr 1, 2012)

could you get me his autograph please?


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 1, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> could you get me his autograph please?


 
lol


----------



## Kian (Apr 7, 2012)

Sounds like a bargain. I am going to shell out the money and go!


----------



## Kian (Apr 28, 2012)

Had fun! Bob, Jaclyn, Rowe, Dan, Tim, Phil, Kyle and I were there!


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 28, 2012)

Kian won something!


----------

